# Komplete Kontrol, which one to buy?



## kessel (Jun 4, 2019)

Hi,

I am looking at the different options for the Komplete Kontrol by Native Instruments and still can't decide which one to get, I am mostly doubting between the S61 and the S88, as I already own the Maschine MK3 and I am liking the displays a lot, I find them very useful to navigate through the sound libraries, using the mixer, effects...

The thing is that I am learning some music theory and would like to restart learning piano basics, so I thought the S88 would be the right choice in my case (I guess I can use the light guides for learning piano songs).

But on the other side I like to take my gear to my bed and work there very often just to not be sitting on a chair the whole day as I have some back problems.

Now my question is: for the ones who already own the S88 and know the gear, is it too heavy and big to be carrying it from one place to the other very often (several days a week, but my bed is just a couple of meters away from my desk, not a big distance actually)? Or is it something you could imagine doing in case you needed/wanted to do?

I think the S61 should obviously be easier to carry, but in that case I would missing the possibility to play some piano pieces when learning as I would need to be switching octaves in some cases.

What do you think? Are there other considerations apart from these two I should take in consideration before making my decision?

- Weight and size for carrying the keyboard
- Full piano with 88 full weighted keys vs 61 half weighted keys

Here are the links to the products in case needed:
https://www.native-instruments.com/en/products/komplete/keyboards/komplete-kontrol-s88/
https://www.native-instruments.com/en/products/komplete/keyboards/komplete-kontrol-s49-s61/

Thanks for any helping answer


----------



## gh0stwrit3r (Jun 8, 2019)

I have a S49 which is quite heavy and big in my opinion. Wouldn’t take that thing with me to bed. Can’t imagine how you would do that with an even bigger one.

So leave it on your desk/table and go for the 61 or 88. You won’t regret it. These keyboards are really great.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Jun 8, 2019)

I'm going to get the S61 one of these days. Now that i have Komplete 12 Ultimate I really want it more, but the action is the best of everything I've tried in semi-weighted category. The S88 is a completely different feel and as to which one it just depends on you and your preferences and if you can accommodate the big one or not. I already have two 88 key keyboards in my studio and for the one on my main desk I don't want it that big, but everyone is different.


----------



## Crowe (Jun 8, 2019)

Got an S25 and it's dead useful. Of course it isn't useful for anyting but playing simple melodies and controlling stuff. Got an Axiom 49 for other stuff. But that wasn't big enough to really play piano on, so I went and got myself a bigger, 3rd keyboard.

There's two things I've taken away from this. First off, while you can do with less keys, you will find that anything less than 88 keys will at times hinder you. How much depends on how much you are under that maximum limit. My Sonokinetic libraries require the full keybed, for example. I've accepted that my best work environment contains a (preferably weighted) keyboard with 88 keys.

Second is that imma get me some of that gorgeous S88 when I have a sufficient cash surplus.

As general advice, if you're planning on carrying it around, get an S25 if you only do simple things on the road, or get something like an Axiom or Nektar. Honestly, if you're gigging size or weight shouldn't be the thing you're concerned about anyway. But at home, in your true workspace, give yourself the best workflow you can. Which also counts for 'on the road' work, but those are not equal.


----------



## kessel (Jun 9, 2019)

After some thoughts I haven't still really decided which one to get, it's more likely I'm going for the S61 as I really want to be able to take it from my desk to my bed every now and then and the S88 looks pretty heavy and big to be comfortable using that way.

On the other side some of my libraries combine notes with articulation keyswitches and I would really like to be able to play them without limitations.

One thing I got recommended was to get a sit/stand desk so I can change position when I get tired of sitting to make music, which would allow me to get the S88 and not having to sit down the whole time when playing it. So now I'm thinking about those two possibilities, because I would really need to invest much more money if I decided to get the S88 + a sit/stand desk... but as I don't own any other 88 keys device maybe it's a good choice.

Thanks for the answers so far, they are really helping me to think about the pros and cons of both of my choices


----------



## Crowe (Jun 10, 2019)

Well. Maybe something else to think about...

I've found that only the Komplete Kontrol S keyboards have the indicative LEDS that make all my KK-ready plugins that much more playable. So while Komplete Kontrol is expensive, there is really no alternative in that area.

What I'm trying to say is that you're probably not going to get yourself a second keyboard with the same functionality. If you get the 61 keys, you're going to be stuck with the 61 keys. I'd also advise against carrying around an S61 to begin with, but that's just me.


----------



## StillLife (Jun 10, 2019)

I have a s61 mk2 in my home studio (I love that keyboard) and a m32 to take anywhere with me, inside or outside the house. I would never drag around my s61, let alone a s88!


----------



## kessel (Jun 11, 2019)

I think I'm going to go for the S61 indeed, @Shiirai you're right about the indicative LEDs, which are one of the features I definitely do want to have together with the controls and screens I already know from my Maschine MK3.

I think the S61 should be ok for me to transport it, as I only need to take it from my desk to my bedroom, I'm not playing live so I don't need it on the road.

I have had a Kawai VPC-1 with 88 keys some time ago and I think if I do need an 88 keys some day to feel more like I'm playing a real piano I would go for that one again, really loved its keybed. For my current purposes I think the S61 should be good enough, I


----------



## nilblo (Jun 11, 2019)

Sit-stand motorized column desk, sit-stand Ergotron arm for touch/pen-monitor, this gives me the possibility to vary position when working with writing music (entering note symbols..) KK S88 on keyboard stand in sit position only when playing into sequencer. I have huge problems with my back and I have found that this setup works for me..


----------



## wst3 (Jun 11, 2019)

My (way too old) Oberheim xK finally died (again) a couple weeks ago. It is the internal power supply, and I can, and will, fix it, but I'm tired of repairing things. Along came a deal I could not refuse on an S61, so I leapt.

Background - I use a Roland MK-80 as my main keyboard, and either an EPS Classic or the previously mentioned xK for an unweighted keyboard.

The first thing I discovered is that my EPS and xK are in pretty bad shape, the action on both is really sloppy. It got sloppy over a period of what, almost 40 years, so it was gradual enough I just never noticed, and took for granted that I preferred the MK-80.

The S61 feels great. I will keep the MK-80 for the piano like feel, but I think I'll be using the S61 as my new main keyboard.

The rest? After a single evening I must confess I am less than impressed. I'm sure it is really cool, but it is not intuitive, at least not for a dinosaur like me. Time to read the manual and watch some videos.

But even if I don't use much of the icing, it is a darned nice keyboard.


----------



## kessel (Jun 14, 2019)

I finally ordered the S61, I will tell how good or bad is to use it the way I'd like to and move it from the desk to my bedroom on a regular basis.



wst3 said:


> My (way too old) Oberheim xK finally died (again) a couple weeks ago. It is the internal power supply, and I can, and will, fix it, but I'm tired of repairing things. Along came a deal I could not refuse on an S61, so I leapt.
> 
> Background - I use a Roland MK-80 as my main keyboard, and either an EPS Classic or the previously mentioned xK for an unweighted keyboard.
> 
> ...



Nice to hear that the keybed is good for somebody with so much experience playing keyboards. I'm nt the youngest either, but I've been mostly making music with guitars, bass and drums, can't play keys that well yet, but would like to learn. The controls shouldn't be a problem for me as I already own Maschine, which is pretty similar to complete kontrol but more in a drum machine style.

Thanks for your answers to everyone


----------

